# Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten



## sascha (19 Februar 2007)

*Urteil: Versteckte Kosten auf Internetseiten müssen nicht bezahlt werden*

 Es ist ein Urteil, auf das viele gewartet haben: Das Amtsgericht München hat entschieden, dass kostenpflichtige Internetdienste (in diesem Fall die Berechnung einer Lebenserwartung) nicht bezahlt werden müssen, wenn die Zahlungspflicht im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB versteckt ist. “Versteckt sich die Zahlungspflicht in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, kann diese Klausel ungewöhnlich und überraschend und damit unwirksam sein, wenn nach dem Erscheinungsbild der Website mit einer kostenpflichtigen Leistung nicht gerechnet werden musste“, meinte das Gericht - und dürfte damit einen Dammbruch ausgelöst haben. Denn viele dubiose Internetdienste basieren genau auf diesem Geschäftsprinzip.

In dem heute bekannt gewordenen Fall war eine Frau auf eine Internetseite gestoßen, auf der man sich die Lebenserwartung ausrechnen kann. Bei Aufruf der Seite gelangte sie zunächst auf die Startseite. Dort wurde die Dienstleistung beschrieben und auf Gewinnspiele hingewiesen. Auf der Anmeldeseite wurden die Leistungen und Werbemittel (Gewinne und Gutscheine) nochmals dargestellt und ein Registrierungsformular bereitgehalten. Unter der Eingabemaske befand sich ein Link zu den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, darunter befand sich der Anmeldebutton. Die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen mussten zunächst durch extra Anklicken akzeptiert werden, dann war eine Anmeldung möglich. Etwas unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons befand sich ein mehrzeiliger Text, in dem unter anderem auch auf den Nutzerpreis in Höhe von 30 Euro hingewiesen wurde. Die genaue Regelung dazu befand sich in der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Zahlungspflicht nicht erkannt

Die Frau meldete sich also an, übersah jedoch den Kostenhinweis im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB. Als sie wenig später eine Rechnung über 30 Euro bekam, verweigerte sie die Zahlung mit der Begründung, sie habe nicht erkennen können, dass die angebotene Leistung auch etwas kostet. Der Seitenbetreiber war dagegen der Ansicht, durch die Erklärung, die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben, sei der Preis wirksam vereinbart worden. Er zog vor Gericht - und fing sich dort eine schallende Ohrfeige ein.

Das Münchner Amtsgericht, vor dem die Klage erhoben wurde, wies diese nämlich ab. Die Richterin nahm die Internetseite selbst in Augenschein und kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass dem Besucher zunächst bewusst vorenthalten werde, dass es um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung geht. Nutzer würden mit einem Gewinnspiel und einem Gutschein gelockt, ohne dass auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Ein Hinweis auf einen „kommerziellen“ Zweck allein reiche dafür nämlich nicht aus. Damit könnten auch Werbepartner gemeint sein, die durch die Adressensammlung aus dem Gewinnspiel profitieren. Eine Anmeldung sei ohne weiteres möglich, ohne die Mitteilung über den Preis, die sich unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons befand, gesehen zu haben. Beim Anklicken und Bestätigen der allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen müsse auch nicht damit gerechnet werden, dass gerade hier sich versteckt die Zahlungspflicht befindet.

"Ungewöhnlich und überraschend"

Zwar können grundsätzlich auch Zahlungspflichten in allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen geregelt werden, meinte das Gericht. Aber in diesem konkreten Fall werde in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen die Vereinbarung erstmals als kostenpflichtiger Vertrag dargestellt. Insgesamt sei die Regelung in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nach den gesamten Umständen, dem Aufbau und dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild der Webseite der Klägerin so ungewöhnlich und daher überraschend, dass sie unwirksam sei.

Das Urteil (AG München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007, Az. 161 C 23695/06) ist rechtskräftig.

Die Münchner Entscheidung, auch wenn sie “nur” von einem Amtsgericht stammt und eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist, dürfte für großen Wirbel sorgen. Im Internet gibt es dutzende Angebote dieser Art - von der Lebenserwartung über Warenproben, Testfahrer, SMS-Versand bis hin zur Ahnenforschung -, bei denen die entstehenden Kosten im Kleingedruckten und in den AGB versteckt werden. Wer darauf hereinfällt und sich registriert, wird bei Zahlungsverweigerung mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen unter Druck gesetzt. Verbraucherschützer raten zwar schon seit langem, entsprechende Rechnungen einfach nicht zu bezahlen; mit dem Münchner Urteil in der Hand dürften verunsicherte Verbraucher nun aber wieder etwas ruhiger schlafen können. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=417

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Ich wüsste zu gerne, wer der Anwalt des Seitenbetreibers war. Erfahrungsgemäß hätte ich eine Vermutung. Ob es auch diesmal stimmt?


----------



## chris_2001 (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Das soll der RA [...] sein.
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/category/abo-fallen/page/2

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Die Spekulation  erscheint mir abwegig, da ausgerechnet dieser Anwalt im heftigen 
Clinch mit der Firma lag.

Allein aus den Assoziationen von Google etwas zu schließen ist mehr als leichtfertig


----------



## Greenhorn (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Mich würde interessieren, wieso die überhaupt vor Gericht geklagt haben. Normalerweise scheuen solche Firmen doch eine offene gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung. War das einfach ein übergroßes Ego, Dreistigkeit oder schlicht Dummheit ?
Nach ihrer Niederlage müssen die doch der Paria der gesamten Branche geworden sein ...


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wieso die überhaupt vor Gericht geklagt haben. Normalerweise scheuen solche Firmen doch eine offene gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung. War das einfach ein übergroßes Ego, Dreistigkeit oder schlicht Dummheit ?
> Nach ihrer Niederlage müssen die doch der Paria der gesamten Branche geworden sein ...



Vermute ich auch. Wer auch immer bisher auf dieses "Geschäftsmodell" gebaut hat, wird jetzt sicher freundliche Grüße in die Schweiz schicken


----------



## Antidialer (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Seit dem Aus des Dialers und des Handypayments setzen doch fast alle frühren Dialergrößen auf dieses Geschäftsmodel. Denen dürfte heute das Lachen gründlich vergangen sein.

Für mich sah das eher wie der verzweifelte Versuch aus, einen etwas nachlässigen Richter zu finden, der dieses Geschäftsmodel praktisch irgendwie abnickt. Dann hätte man mit etwas mehr Druck mahnen können. Jetzt allerdings dürfte sich das ins Gegenteil verkehren.


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Es gibt auch Stimmen, die sagen, das Geschäftsmodell wäre ohnehin so weit ausgelutscht gewesen, dass kaum noch bezahlt wurde. Der Gang vor das Amtsgericht wäre so etwas wie die Nagelprobe gewesen, wie weit man die Zitrone noch auspressen kann.

Auch bei der Dialerei hatte ein Anbieter "vorzeitig" aufgegeben. Vorzeitig meint hier, bevor die BNetzA durch eine klare Benutzerinformation den üblichen Dialernepp unverkäuflich machte.

Die öffentliche Aufklärung wirkt, damals wie heute. Im Fernsehen, in Zeitungen und im Internet war Abonepp zuletzt Dauerthema. Das ist nicht zu übersehen.

Bei den Werbedrückern ist das Thema auch deutlich spürbar abgekühlt. Es wird Zeit, neue Wege zu erfinden, wie man den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.

Die Inkassohelfer freuen sich vermutlich auch wie verrückt, für welche Qualität der Forderungen sie ihre phantasievollen Drohschreiben verfassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Nun hat es auch PC-Welt mitgekriegt 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/72647/


> *Abzocker werden eingebremst*
> 
> Nach einem Gerichtsurteil müssen versteckte Kosten auf Internetseiten nicht bezahlt werden. Damit wird einen gängigen Geschäftsmodell von *Abzockern* die Basis entzogen.


Die Überschrift gefällt mir :thumb:


----------



## sascha (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

[QUOTE="PC-Welt]Hätte der Anbieter Berufung eingelegt und in der nächsten Instanz ebenfalls eine Niederlage kassiert, wäre die Bedeutung weitaus schwerwiegender für die ganze Branche. [/QUOTE]

Glaub ich nicht mal. Die Branche würde weiter ihre Rechnungen und Mahnungen verschicken - und es gäbe auch weiter genügend Betroffene, die bei Worten wie "Anwalt" und "Inkasso" vor Angst erzittern und zahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



sascha schrieb:


> [QUOTE="PC-Welt]Hätte der Anbieter Berufung eingelegt und in der nächsten Instanz ebenfalls eine Niederlage kassiert, wäre die Bedeutung weitaus schwerwiegender für die ganze Branche.


Glaub ich nicht mal. Die Branche würde weiter ihre Rechnungen und Mahnungen verschicken - und es gäbe auch weiter genügend Betroffene, die bei Worten wie "Anwalt" und "Inkasso" vor Angst erzittern und zahlen.[/QUOTE]
oder "Gerichtsvollzieher"  und das ganze Arsenal  der Drohkulisse. Es sind immer die
 schwächsten und die  sich am wenigsten wehren können,  die als Futter für Ausbeutung dienen.


----------



## sascha (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



> Es sind immer die
> schwächsten und die sich am wenigsten wehren können



Leider fehlt es bisweilen auch an der Bereitschaft, sich wehren zu wollen. Ich rufe ja nicht zum zivilen Ungehorsam auf, aber ein bisschen mehr A... in der Hose dürfte manchmal schon sein. Würden die Leute mal vernünftig Gegenfeuer starten, statt die Foren und Blogs mit "Wer kann mir helfen?"-Beiträgen zuzukleistern (obwohl zwei Beiträge vorher alles schon geschrieben wurde), dann hätten die Hobby-Abzocker und Möchtegern-Geschäftsleute weitaus weniger zu lachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

:thumb:


----------



## Antidialer (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



sascha schrieb:


> Leider fehlt es bisweilen auch an der Bereitschaft, sich wehren zu wollen. Ich rufe ja nicht zum zivilen Ungehorsam auf, aber ein bisschen mehr A... in der Hose dürfte manchmal schon sein. Würden die Leute mal vernünftig Gegenfeuer starten, statt die Foren und Blogs mit "Wer kann mir helfen?"-Beiträgen zuzukleistern (obwohl zwei Beiträge vorher alles schon geschrieben wurde), dann hätten die Hobby-Abzocker und Möchtegern-Geschäftsleute weitaus weniger zu lachen.



Bei einem Streitwert von 30 Euro düfte eine Berufung grundsätzlich nicht möglich sein. 

Sascha beschreibt aber das Kernproblem. Mir ist aber auch völlig unverständlich, wieso man auf jeder noch so zweifelhaften Seite seine persönlichen Daten hinterlassen muss. Es sollte heute jedem klar sein, das sich im Internet jede Menge Betrüger und Abzocker tummeln. Würden die Leute mal ihren gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen, hätten es die Abzocker viel schwerer.


----------



## technofreak (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Sascha beschreibt aber das Kernproblem. Mir ist aber auch völlig unverständlich, wieso man auf jeder noch so zweifelhaften Seite seine persönlichen Daten hinterlassen muss. Es sollte heute jedem klar sein, das sich im Internet jede Menge Betrüger und Abzocker tummeln. Würden die Leute mal ihren gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen, hätten es die Abzocker viel schwerer.


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt: Die  Dialerabzocke  war von einem Tag auf den nächsten weg vom 
Fenster durch die zwangsweise Einführung einer  auch für weniger begabte deutlich lesbaren Preisangabe.
 Bei diesen Seiten fühlt sich oder will sich niemand dafür zuständig fühlen, eine   deutlich lesbare Preisangabe
 durchzusetzen.
Daher wird uns  diese  Form der Abzocke noch für viele Jahre erhalten bleiben, zumindest bis es sich 
auch zu den unerfahrensten  rundgesprochen hat und  das kann dauern, da es ständig Nachschub gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

spät kommt er,  doch er kommt 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85798


> Versteckte Preisangabe ist ungültig
> Soweit eine Zahlungspflicht bei einem Web-Angebot in den Allgemeinen
> Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) versteckt ist, kann diese Klausel überraschend und
> somit unwirksam sein. Dies hat das Amtsgericht München in einem jetzt
> ...


----------



## SunsetPioneer (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Obwohl hier nur ein Urteil des AG München sollte dieses doch jedem genügend Rückedeckung geben und ihn ermutigen sich auf einen ausgiebigen Schriftwechsel mit solchen Unternehmen einzulassen.

Genug Hinweise befinden sich ja im Netz:-p


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



SunsetPioneer schrieb:


> ihn ermutigen sich auf einen ausgiebigen Schriftwechsel mit solchen Unternehmen einzulassen.


wozu? aus Langeweile als Zeitvertreib?


----------



## dvill (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



SunsetPioneer schrieb:


> ... ihn ermutigen sich auf einen ausgiebigen Schriftwechsel mit solchen Unternehmen einzulassen.


Davon lese ich im Urteil genau nichts. Es hört sich auch nach grobem Unsinn an. Solche Vorschläge helfen keinem.


----------



## SunsetPioneer (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Wer mit Inkassounternehmen, Anwälten und Mahnverfahren bedroht wird sollte sich schon mit dem auseinandersetzen, was ihn erwartet und dieses den Unternehmen in geeingneter Weise mitteilen.

Hier im Forum, auf Verbraucherschutzseiten, überall gibt es Info´s, Anregungen sich gegen solche Unternehmen zur Wehr zu setzten. 

Nur eines ist Notwendig!  Man muß mit dem A. hochkommen und nicht vor der Tastaur sitzen und    ............ schreiben!
:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:

Über Sinn und Unsinn werd ich mich in diesem Forum nicht mehr äußern!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Ein Einzelurteil, ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels, gesetzt durch eine Richterin! Ermutigung für viele ihren Weg weiter zu gehen!


Das Recht ist flexibel!


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Einzelurteil, ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels, gesetzt durch eine Richterin! Ermutigung für viele ihren Weg weiter zu gehen!
> 
> 
> Das Recht ist flexibel!


Richtig.
Und das ist gut so, da nicht jeder Fall gleich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

moin moin
ich hätte da mal eine frage und zwar was macht man wenn man bezahlt hat allerdings unter 
vorbehalt?kann man das geld zurück fordern?
gruß joerg


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Aber klar doch, unter Beschreitung des sehr steinigen Rechtsweges. Ob das lohnt sei dahin gestellt und ob es am Ende tatsächlich was zurück gibt kann stark bezweifelt werden.


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Fordern kann man immer. Die  Erfolgschance auf einen  Haupttreffers im Lotto dürfte größer sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*

Hallo habe auch das Problem mir dieser Firma und wende mich jetzt an meinen Anwalt, weil die Firma Internet Servive AG ständig die Seite neu gestaltet.Als ich mich im Februar angemeldet habe bei w*w.lebensprognose.net, war noch nicht erkenntlich wieviel es kostet.Oder ob es überhaupt was kostet.Nun wurde die Seite so geändert das gleich auf der 1.Seite steht wie hoch die Kosten sind.Trotzdem werde ich mich wehren und notfalls vor Gericht gehen, denn der Betrag ist klein geschrieben und in den AGB´s versteckt.
Lasst euch nicht verarschen und geht gegen diese Firma vor, wenn ihr auch darauf reingefallen seit.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Bei einem Streitwert von 30 Euro düfte eine Berufung grundsätzlich nicht möglich sein.



Es sei denn, sie wird zugelassen. Der BGH hat auch schon mal in einer Sache um   € 17,-- entschieden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



_persönliche Daten gelöscht,  siehe NUB _


----------

